# Strong dog an smoke smell!



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi my car has a really strong dog an smoke smell I clean the Capet an seats an roof cloth but smell still there, anyone know what would be best to use to get smell gone? Thanks andrew


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Go to a pet shop buy a product called "Simple Solution" it is fantastic at getting rid of unwanted smells

http://www.simplesolution.com/products/dogs/stain-odor-solutions.html

Spray the car with a good spray of this solution and it will get rid of the bad smells

Works on urine as well it is fantastic


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/odor-rescue-vehicle-interior-deodorizing-single-kit.html


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

You need to clean everything - hard surfaces glass, roof lining, seats, carpets the lot. An APC is fine for hard surfaces and a good glass cleaner for the glass. For carpets and upholstery you need something like Autosmart Bio Brisk which will kill the organic matter that causes the smells. After than you'll need to deodorise the car - a fogging system or a "bomb" will do it. Just make sure the aircon is running and the air is on recycle. 

However even with all of that the smoke smell might still be evident. The dog smell will go. 

HTH


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Superspec said:


> You need to clean everything - hard surfaces glass, roof lining, seats, carpets the lot. An APC is fine for hard surfaces and a good glass cleaner for the glass. For carpets and upholstery you need something like Autosmart Bio Brisk which will kill the organic matter that causes the smells. After than you'll need to deodorise the car - a fogging system or a "bomb" will do it. Just make sure the aircon is running and the air is on recycle.
> 
> However even with all of that the smoke smell might still be evident. The dog smell will go.
> 
> HTH


Another for bio-brisk and also autoglym odour eliminator :thumb:


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Honestly, I have tackled lots of these types of situations and whilst a good deep clean is the first port of call (and change the pollen filter - that is a must); I have access to odour bombs, a fogger, an AS Aromatek and all kinds of other sprays, enzymes and so on.

Now whilst the bombs, fogger and Aromatek all have their place for me and I use them in different situations, for dog and tobacco smells, don't look further than the odour rescue kit which suspal links to. They are fantastic. For a lot of situations these kits are over-kill, but for dog and tobacco, just what is needed and the only readily available product which I find really does the job. The other techniques (bombs, foggers and the like) are a bit hit and miss when it comes to tobacco. The odour rescue kit is as close as you'll come to an ozone type treatment without having to shell out for an ozone generator.

Save yourself the hassle and just plump for one of these kits.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

srod said:


> (and change the pollen filter - that is a must)


Just out of interest, why would you change the pollen filter in this instance? They are designed to remove allergens from clean air coming into the car and are not part of the recycled air system so wouldn't be contaminated with tobacco or dog odour?

Pollen filters can cause odours in cars but this is mostly due to them not being changed or getting damp.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

suspal said:


> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/odor-rescue-vehicle-interior-deodorizing-single-kit.html


hows that work then ? read the link but not much wiser


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> hows that work then ? read the link but not much wiser


It's a chlorine dioxide vapor system. Simple to use, just leave it to do its thing over night.

Basically it kills all bacteria neutralizing all organic and chemical odors.

Matt


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Superspec said:


> Just out of interest, why would you change the pollen filter in this instance? They are designed to remove allergens from clean air coming into the car and are not part of the recycled air system so wouldn't be contaminated with tobacco or dog odour?
> 
> Pollen filters can cause odours in cars but this is mostly due to them not being changed or getting damp.


I have tackled some absolutely horrendous tobacco infused interiors and the smoke gets absolutely everywhere and can be a mare to eradicate. If you are telling me that the smoke cannot make it's way to the pollen filter then, well, I'd be surprised, but would hold my hands up and say that I have learned something new today.  I took a filter out the other day which was located behind the glove box and, well, there's no way that it would have been shielded from the smoke. Once it gets in there, it just lingers. Seems a good precaution to me when dealing with a smoker's car.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have you allowed the car's upholstery to dry thoroughly? If not, this will definitely leave you with a wet dog smell inside the car. Has happened to me on a couple of occasions and I don't have a dog!! (just a cookie monster 

Good luck!

Cooks


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Help please on deep clean sequence*

Quote... "whilst a good deep clean is the first port of call (and change the pollen filter - that is a must)... Save yourself the hassle and just plump for one of these kits..."

Hi, I've read this thread with interest. Have just bought a Golf and spent approx. 12 hours!!! deep cleaning the interior, hoovered all hard surfaces (again and again), ditto the rooflining, the cubby's, the glass, all vents, polished glass, APC all hard surfaces and wet washed all. Also cleaned leather with Zymool treatment too and have done seat runners, spare wheel out, seat belts etc... you name it I've done it. Car looks like new inside but can still smell remnants (I think) of cig smoke/ maybe a dog.

Apparently the pollen filter was only changed in November just gone.

I've just ordered the "Odor Rescue Interior Deodorizing Kit Vehicle Interior Deodorizer" from i4detailing. It should arrive tomorrow.

Do I need to:

A. Try a hand held steam cleaner I've got but not used yet? 
B. Change the pollen filter again (car could have been smoked in/ had dog in since November)?
C. Do I need to also clean the interior again with, for example Bio brisk, before using the Odor Rescue kit or based on my efforts so far can I just get on and use it when it arrives (I don't want to use the kit too early and waste it if there is still work I need to do before using the Odor Rescue Kit)?
D. What results can I expect once the kit is properly used?

Please/ thanks.

:thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

A light spray of Bio brisk won't hurt.

Then if you have cleaned everything as well as you have stated, then just crack on with the Chlorine kit. Read the instructions carefully and follow them.

Wear gloves and don't inhale the gas!!


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Steam will not do anything for tobacco smells. 

Yea, get that odour rescue kit in place. 

The interior will smell like a swimming pool for a few days, but, rest assure, if your cleaning has been as thorough as you say, then this kit should sort the smells out.


----------



## Teglman (Feb 18, 2014)

Besides a thorough interior cleaning in general I will recommend a Ozone treatment to get rid of the smoke odour. The smoke gets everywhere and it is IMO nearly impossible to deal with even using odour-bombs and like wise.

Yes, odour-bombs and other kind of air fresheners will help, at least for a while, but the smoke smell will return..- well not all of it of course, but especially on hot summer day it might still be horrible :devil:


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

The odour rescue kit uses chlorine dioxide to oxidize all offending bacteria and, in that sense, is very similar to an ozone treatment. It is certainly very effective on tobacco smells.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. 

So based on my description are we saying forget the steam clean and just try the odor rescue kit without first needing to use Bio brisk?

Can Bio brisk be used after the odor rescue (the odor rescue kit arrives tomorrow and I'd like to crack on provided there's no particular sequence)?

Thanks again.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

The odour rescue kit would kill all the active ingredients in the Bio Brisk and so you would need to give the BB a little time to do it's job before using the kit.

If you are happy with your interior clean then I would hop straight to the odour rescue kit.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks. The garage used a CarPlan odour bomb but it didn't get rid of all. They've given me another one FOC but the odor kit sounds like it will make the CarPlan one redundant.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Odour bombs are good for fragrancing/freshening an interior, but, like fogging, I have found them pretty ineffective against dog smells and tobacco which need something far more robust like ozone or chlorine-dioxide.


----------



## Teglman (Feb 18, 2014)

srod, 

I am not familiar chlorine-dioxide treatments, but if it is cheaper and easier than ozone that´s the way to start.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Supposed to be a little 'safer' than ozone, but it works on the same kind of principle.

The odour rescue kit is a disposable, single use kit and is very easy to use. No equivalent of an ozone generator is required.


----------



## Teglman (Feb 18, 2014)

srod,

If possible could you post a link to the chlorine-dioxide kit ? I have not came along a similar kit in Denmark.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

@Teglman

Here is the link to the Odor rescue kit sold by i4detailing.

I ordered one to mainland UK yday and it will arrive today, total cost £23.95GBP delivered:

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/odor-rescue-vehicle-interior-deodorizing-single-kit.html

:thumb:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

AG odour eliminator :thumb:


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*How long can you leave the odor recscue kit in for?*

Ok so today, I've yet again hoovered the car, steam cleaned all fabrics, carpets and vents and... I've just activated the odor rescue kit, following the instructions and leaving it on the dash before locking and securing the car.

I could do no more to prep the car before using this kit and my question now is this:
The instruction pack says leave the kit for 6 to 12 hours minimum.

I'm actually away for the weekend now and the car is locked/ secure in my garage with this kit working away on the dash. The car won't be unlocked now and the kit won't be removed until late Sunday afternoon. Is this a problem/will it spoil the effect of the kit?

Thanks


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

pld118 said:


> Ok so today, I've yet again hoovered the car, steam cleaned all fabrics, carpets and vents and... I've just activated the odor rescue kit, following the instructions and leaving it on the dash before locking and securing the car.
> 
> I could do no more to prep the car before using this kit and my question now is this:
> The instruction pack says leave the kit for 6 to 12 hours minimum.
> ...


The longer the better, leaving it over the weekend will not cause a problem.

Once back you will need to air the car out, if its sunny the easiest thing to do is park it outside as sunlight will remove the chlorine smell very quickly.

The Odor Rescue kit once used is 100% biodegradable and can safely be chucked in the bin.

Matt


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

Brilliant, thanks Matt. Great service/ delivery times on these kits too!

:thumb:


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Air Out Procedure*

Hi, re the air out procedure for the odor rescue kit:

I've opened the windows, do I remove the kit now and leave it for an hour or do I remove the kit after one hour please?

Thanks.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Remove it now. When you reach the airing out stage then the kit has done it's job.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

Did that thanks. I steam cleaned the rear seat backs on the day of using the kit as a dog had obviously been carried in the car and I just wanted to have one last go at eradicating all trace... Despite using the kit, which I think has removed any cigarette smell, I'm sure I can smell "wet - but now dry - dog"!!!

Hopefully all in my head :thumb:


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't think steam will do a lot for wet dog smell to be honest. A deep shampoo of the affected areas would have been better.


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

All unpleasant smells have gone! 

The only lingering smell is that of faint chlorine/ the remnants of the odor rescue kit. I don't think the kit would be as effective if the car was not meticulously OCD cleaned first tbh but if you put the preparation work in beforehand, this odor rescue kit must be one of the best value and effective products you can buy. Thanks for all the replies.

Just need to research what is the best/ nicest/ subtle air freshener now whilst the chlorine remnants linger a little.

Very happy. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

Based on forum recc's, Bought the California Scents Cherry scent air freshener in Halfords for £3.99 yday. Rounds off a proper/ deep interior clean and chlorine aftermath very well. Left it in the boot overnight and the car now smells only of cherry and leather :thumb:


----------

